# Something of the sort



## Tclem

well, I don't have the tools to do this the correct way. Even the planner is out of commission so I couldn't get it like I wanted it before I cut it to make it end grain but this is my first board. It's small but I knew it would be ugly and didn't want to invest a lot in the first one. Needed to see what steps to take on the next one I have glued up. Scraps walnut and poplar from my wife's uncle who has nice cabinet builder scrap piles. Finished with bees wax and mineral oil after 11000000000 hours of obirtal sanding and hand sanding. 
Also a clock kit finished. Think Marc turned me on to this kit in a previous post.

Reactions: Like 12 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man

Clock is very cool! Where did you get the kit? Chuck


----------



## Tclem

Nature Man said:


> Clock is very cool! Where did you get the kit? Chuck


Thanks. Try klick kits.com. You can get the kit or get the base and choose the clock insert. I stained a couple of them and wife did painting in this one. Think the kit and battery is $33 ish shipped.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Those end grain boards are a pita without a good sander..... Looks nice


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> Those end grain boards are a pita without a good sander..... Looks nice


Yeah I know that now. Lol. What's worse is the planner bit the dust also so I had double the work. Wore out some sanding pads.


----------



## Mike1950

Tclem said:


> Yeah I know that now. Lol. What's worse is the planner but the dust also so I had double the work. Wore out some sanding pads.



Not quite sure what ya said there but what is new- I will get Henry to translate. No matter what anybody says DO NOT use planer on end grain. Yes it will work BUTTTTT when It does not it gets VERY ugly VERY fast. I argued this fact with an ex employee - he was younger and much smarter- for a bit- hand reconstruction forced him into another line of work.............

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> Not quite sure what ya said there but what is new- I will get Henry to translate. No matter what anybody says DO NOT use planer on end grain. Yes it will work BUTTTTT when It does not it gets VERY ugly VERY fast. I argued this fact with an ex employee - he was younger and much smarter- for a bit- hand reconstruction forced him into another line of work.............


I was going to plane it when I glued them up side grain before cutting the ends and flipping them up. Probably the wrong way but I haven't watched any YouTube videos yet lol


----------



## Tclem

Mike1950 said:


> Not quite sure what ya said there but what is new- I will get Henry to translate. No matter what anybody says DO NOT use planer on end grain. Yes it will work BUTTTTT when It does not it gets VERY ugly VERY fast. I argued this fact with an ex employee - he was younger and much smarter- for a bit- hand reconstruction forced him into another line of work.............


He may not have been smarter but I'm betting he was younger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tclem said:


> I was going to plane it when I glued them up side grain before cutting the ends and flipping them up. Probably the wrong way but I haven't watched any YouTube videos yet lol



Oh that is the way- glue them side grain- plane-cut and turn and glue- then use belt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tclem said:


> He may not have been smarter but I'm betting he was younger



He was younger.......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Tony, one thing I've learned when using a RO sander is to move it REAL slow across the piece, it really is much more effective that way. Trust me, you'll be amazed at how much better the results are. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Is the clock base/body painted? 

cutting board looks good.


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Is the clock base/body painted?
> 
> cutting board looks good.


This one is kinda a distressed look. It comes just plain ol wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice job on both pieces Tony. The clock looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job on both pieces Tony. The clock looks great.


Thanks. Bought a couple of them and just trying different finishes. Don't care so much that it's a kit but it's a cool little easy project for quick gifts


----------



## Mike1950

I have made quite a few end grain Cutting boards- I would never have made one without my sander- sanding end grain is almost an impossible task....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1

OH... that's a cutting board!

I thought maybe you'd been hangin wit da leprechaun too long and was building short checker boards!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## brown down

I like the contrasting colors on that board! years ago I tried to make an end grain cutting board I was in my early 20's and threw it through my planer and that thing exploded and almost ruined the POS planer I have! not to mention puckered up my A hole and could have gotten seriously hurt. I too have seen guys throw them in their planers but its only a matter of time before that happens to them. you maybe able to do it with a helix cutter head but still wouldn't risk trashing a planer or worse for the sake of a cutting board. I now go over to my uncles and send it through his drum sander. @Tclem do you have a plunge router? you can make a very simple jig for flattening them and it only takes a few minutes to get them absolutely flat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

brown down said:


> I like the contrasting colors on that board! years ago I tried to make an end grain cutting board I was in my early 20's and threw it through my planer and that thing exploded and almost ruined the POS planer I have! not to mention puckered up my A hole and could have gotten seriously hurt. I too have seen guys throw them in their planers but its only a matter of time before that happens to them. you maybe able to do it with a helix cutter head but still wouldn't risk trashing a planer or worse for the sake of a cutting board. I now go over to my uncles and send it through his drum sander. @Tclem do you have a plunge router? you can make a very simple jig for flattening them and it only takes a few minutes to get them absolutely flat


I was going to use the planner for the edges before I flip them over to the end. I have a plunge router somewhere. Probably under my lathe. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brown down

If you want, I can dig my jig out and snap some pics for you. they are simple and cheap to make. I tried flattening the first one I made with my orbital and belt sander and gave up after about 3 hours  built that jig and had them flat in about 5 mins. you will have the router bit marks to sand out but its a heck of a lot less time then trying to remove a ton of material with a sander lol


----------



## Tclem

brown down said:


> If you want, I can dig my jig out and snap some pics for you. they are simple and cheap to make. I tried flattening the first one I made with my orbital and belt sander and gave up after about 3 hours  built that jig and had them flat in about 5 mins. you will have the router bit marks to sand out but its a heck of a lot less time then trying to remove a ton of material with a sander lol


Yeah do that. If you have to many pictures and would rather send them to email or phone let me know. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down

I will get it out tomorrow for you it should only be a few pics so I'll post them up here in case anyone else wants to use it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

brown down said:


> I will get it out tomorrow for you it should only be a few pics so I'll post them up here in case anyone else wants to use it!


No. Don't let anybody else see. Lol. That's fine. No rush. Have some more glued up but Monday and Tuesday's I don't do much in the shop. Thanks again


----------



## brown down

@Tclem heres the jig I was talking about. nothing special 



 

the screws hold the board in place 


 


 
I mount my router to this board

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

Gonna have to build something now. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Does it give you the option of adjusting the height for different board thickness? I am going to build one myself but will need to adjust it.


----------



## brown down

Don Ratcliff said:


> Does it give you the option of adjusting the height for different board thickness? I am going to build one myself but will need to adjust it.



no it doesn't but off hand I think those rails are about 2 in high and have a decent amount of play with the plunge router.. you could always shim it up with plywood or anything thats flat

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

If I'm looking at that right, your screws are run through threaded inserts in the side rail, using lock nuts on the backside?



Don Ratcliff said:


> Does it give you the option of adjusting the height for different board thickness? I am going to build one myself but will need to adjust it.



You should be able to adjust the height on your router should you not Don? Mine doesn't plunge, but I assume they all have a height adjustment to set depth of cut, regardless of whether they plunge or not. With shims, your options are limited only by the length of wood screws on hand.

Cool jig, very simple.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## brown down

rocky1 said:


> in



yup very simple and cheap to build. altho the lock nuts don't really do anything they are more of a pain in the butt to deal with. I want to make another sled for the router so I can just place it in and not have to bolt it to the board. like a long box with a slot at the bottom so it can only move one way if that makes sense. I can draw it for you guys if you need me to.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@rocky1 I consider myself to be fairly intelligent on most days, today is not one of those days. I have watched many hours a videos where these sleds are used to develop the best idea I could muster before building one myself. One idea I had was to give it the ability to adjust for different thicknesses of wood I may need. Not once did it occur to me my router adjusted up and down. (Let's not tell my wife about this please, she thinks I make everything difficult and this might give her some real talking points...)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC

Tclem said:


> Even the planner is out of commission


It seems your planner has been out of commission since we've known you.

A planer might have been useful, too, but only with careful planning. Hopefully Paxton's "planning genes" came from his momma and he'll be able to help you out in a year or two.


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> It seems your planner has been out of commission since we've known you.
> 
> A planer might have been useful, too, but only with careful planning. Hopefully Paxton's "planning genes" came from his momma and he'll be able to help you out in a year or two.


See, you are the only one who caught on that I was planning to use a planer but didn't plan on my planer not planning to plane.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Don Ratcliff said:


> @rocky1 I consider myself to be fairly intelligent on most days, today is not one of those days. I have watched many hours a videos where these sleds are used to develop the best idea I could muster before building one myself. One idea I had was to give it the ability to adjust for different thicknesses of wood I may need. Not once did it occur to me my router adjusted up and down. (Let's not tell my wife about this please, she thinks I make everything difficult and this might give her some real talking points...)




Your secret is safe with me!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

